# Mosquito lake crappies



## ttomcik

I heard alot of talk of big crappies in skeeter. Was wondering if anyone has fished it and can confirm good size to any?


----------



## jay2k

There are really nice slabs in that lake. I personally dont fish skeeter more than a time or two in the winter, but I have had some decent ones. A lot of anglers do well there when they find em'. You catch them on "accident" while fishing for walleyes with spoons and such.


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU

oooo ya lotsin the 15-18inch range and man fishing for them is so easy during spring summer just fish coves or drift the north side near the bouyy line i mine the part were you cant fish fish the wall line were the signs are just drift a floating jig with a white twister tail and tipped with a minnow and you are in gods hands you will also hook up with walleye and white bass that way i love fishing their in the summer you also can go down to the south side of the lake and fish in front of the cemitary very deep so some times eyes and he slabs go theirduring the summer and man that lake is full of fish ohio crappys man best lake for big slabs execpt for meander and berlin but allin its a great lake for crappys


----------



## snag

yeah there are some bigguns in mosquito,i have a ? i got to put in for vac- this week and i want to hit squito for prime crappie in the spring,i know it has to do with the water temps for the spawn,but in general would mid april be a prime time or toward the end of april ? thanks..snag


----------



## ttomcik

Thanks alot I'll be out there as soon as the ice breaks. Did well last year with the eyes, bottom bouncers everytime the lake is choppy.


----------



## ttomcik

Well uaually I start to fish for crappies hard around Turkey season which falls around the end of April into May. It seems by then they are really turned on with the water temp. I have friends that start in the begining of April and catch some slabs.


----------



## Bluefinn

We have fished the open water on the north side middle may through june.Fishing for eyes we usually catch a mess of big crappies.I would rate it as one of the best for size.I hear when the're in the willows spawning you could make a killing in pikie bay. good luck.


----------



## ttomcik

Thanks For the tip I"ll keep you posted.


----------



## snag

thanks i,ll probaly be up there a lot toward the end of april,everything should be hitting good by then.


----------



## chaunc

And don't overlook the bluegill fishing in may. There's some awesome gills in there too. Took 4 over 10" last season and a lot of 8 1/2 to 9". Probably 15 fish-ohio gills for me alone last season.


----------



## peple of the perch

chaunc said:


> And don't overlook the bluegill fishing in may. There's some awesome gills in there too. Took 4 over 10" last season and a lot of 8 1/2 to 9". Probably 15 fish-ohio gills for me alone last season.


 
Yes there r some very nice gills in there. Saturday I took 4 gills over 8" with 2 being over 9".


----------

